# RWP . . . Outline it liturgically.



## Saiph (Oct 5, 2005)

Someone outline a liturgy with scripture proofs fitting the RWP.

I am starting to be somewhat convinced by the RWP arguments, and would like to see what the liturgy entails from scripture support.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> Someone outline a liturgy with scripture proofs fitting the RWP.
> 
> I am starting to be somewhat convinced by the RWP arguments, and would like to see what the liturgy entails from scripture support.



The order is adiaphora. The liturgy would include:



Singing
Reading of Scripture
Preaching
Prayer
Administration of the Sacraments (as applicable)
Giving of tithes/offerings


----------



## Saiph (Oct 5, 2005)

So would there be a problem with this?



Prelude
Call To Worship
Psalm (Sung Or Responsive)
Reading Of Decalogue
Reading of Narrative, Prophet, or Epistle
Reading of Gospel
Confession
Absolution
Tithe
Hymn
Recite Creed
Sermon
Eucharist
Hymn
Prayer (corporate)
Benediction
Postlude


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> So would there be a problem with this?
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think so. Some might quibble with Confession and Absolution, but I wouldn't. I'm also not a weekly communion guy, but it's obviously not against the RPW. I do think that "Eucharist" is a Romist-laden term, however, and would not use it. But you knew that already.


----------



## pastorway (Oct 5, 2005)

both lists have left off fellowship

"And they continued steadfastly in the apostles´ doctrine and fellowship, in the breaking of bread, and in prayers."

Phillip


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> both lists have left off fellowship
> 
> "And they continued steadfastly in the apostles´ doctrine and fellowship, in the breaking of bread, and in prayers."
> ...



Fellowship is not an element of worship. It is a part of church life.


----------



## Saiph (Oct 5, 2005)

Fred, With all due respect, eucaristia being the greek word for thankfulness was used in reference to The Lord's Supper long before the perversion of transubstantiation. The Didache, from the end of the first century refers to the Eucharist by name, gives explicit instructions for the form of the prayers, and cautions, "Let no one eat or drink of your Eucharist except those baptized in the name of the Lord." 

And I do not mean confession and absolution in the RC sense either.

So, exactly what are the issues today regarding those who stray from RPW ? ? ?

Having not been in a modern church service for years, I do not know what the problems are.

Some say EP is RPW right ?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> So would there be a problem with this?
> 
> 
> ...



You might want to look at the Westminster Directory of Public Worship, which was intended to reform the Anglican liturgy by structuring the worship service to include only those elements which are commanded (see also the Westminster Confession of Faith's chapter on religious worship). The Puritan RPW order of worship would not include, for example, responsive reading, singing of hymns, tithing during the service or reciting the Apostle's Creed (and I agree with Fred's comment about the "Eucharist").


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 5, 2005)

The DPW is a good source. I would also point out that both Calvin and Knox (the initial strong proponents of the RPW) both included the Apostles' Creed in their orders of worship.


----------



## pastorway (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by pastorway_
> ...



I disagree. Fellowship is part of church life just as are prayers, admonishment through singing, etc. Fellowship is listed as something that the church continued in steadfastly. We should also note that when we fellowship God is glorified. Is that not worship? Romans 15:7 identifies to us the fact that when we "receive one another" we do so to the glory of God, and to "receive one another" is one in a long list of things the Bible instructs us to do as an act of fellowship.

Fellowship is indeed an element of worship.

Phillip


----------



## Saiph (Oct 5, 2005)

Philip,




> Fellowship is indeed an element of worship.



We have a part in our liturgy where we share Christ's peace with one another by saying "Peace be with you" (Pax vobuscum) and shaking hands, hugging, etc . . . 

Does that count as fellowship, or do you mean more sharing prayer requests, discussion, encouragement, etc . . .?


----------



## pastorway (Oct 5, 2005)

Fellowship includes that but is also much more - it is bearing one anothers burdens, weeping with those who weep, rejoicing with those who rejoice, etc. 

Phillip


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> Fellowship includes that but is also much more - it is bearing one anothers burdens, weeping with those who weep, rejoicing with those who rejoice, etc.
> 
> Phillip



Phillip,
In the worship service? Would this not cause some disorganization? I can understand before or after..........I would consider this a form of worship to God, however, I do not see this as an element of the formal worship of God during a Lords day service.

[Edited on 10-6-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Saiph (Oct 5, 2005)

Do you have a place for that in your liturgy Philip ? Or does a fellowhip time follow the Benediction ? ?


Also, is there not a biblical example of responsive reading Andrew ? ?

The only thing that comes to mind is the blessing on Mount Gerizim, and the curse on Mount Ebal. . . but I might be reaching here.

What about when Peter and John were released from prison, Acts 4:23-26, the entire congregation "raised their voices together in prayer to God", and they quoted from Psalm 2:1-2! 

Of course that was not church.

Is it wrong to read Scripture in unison during public worship ?


----------



## pastorway (Oct 5, 2005)

We have fellowship after the "service" but still continue it as a part of our worship on the Lord's Day - just as we do fellowship meals after the "service".

When we gather for worship on Sunday our "liturgy" looks like this:

Fellowship
Prayer
Call to Worship
Singing of Psalms, Hymns, and Spiritual Songs
Responsive Reading
Prayer
Sermon
Singing a Hymn
Observance of the Lord's Supper
Closing Hymn or Prayer
Benediction
Fellowship

For our tithes and offerings we have a collection box at the back of our meeting place and gifts are given either before or after the service.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> We have fellowship after the "service" but still continue it as a part of our worship on the Lord's Day - just as we do fellowship meals after the "service".
> 
> When we gather for worship on Sunday our "liturgy" looks like this:
> ...



Phillip,
I notice in your liturgy that you have a 'call to worship'. What is the call practically and why is it not at the start of your liturgy if fellowship, etc. is part of the worship service?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> Also, is there not a biblical example of responsive reading Andrew ? ?
> 
> The only thing that comes to mind is the blessing on Mount Gerizim, and the curse on Mount Ebal. . . but I might be reaching here.
> ...



The word congregation does not appear in the text as far as I can tell. Company of believers, I think, is the phrase used, and that simply means those brethren who were assembled together to hear the report of the apostles. Regarding what was said "with one accord," I think, as Matthew Poole puts it, means "either jointly, with one heart and spirit, agreeing in the same words, or saying Amen to the same thing." I don't see that example as relating to a public worship service. 



> Is it wrong to read Scripture in unison during public worship ?



I think the Westminster Assembly answered this question in their Larger Catechism:



> Q. 156. Is the Word of God to be read by all?
> A. *Although all are not to be permitted to read the Word publicly to the congregation,[1001]* yet all sorts of people are bound to read it apart by themselves,[1002] and with their families:[1003] to which end, the holy scriptures are to be translated out of the original into vulgar languages.[1004]
> 
> *[1001] Deuteronomy 31:9, 11-13. And Moses wrote this law, and delivered it unto the priests the sons of Levi, which bare the ark of the covenant of the LORD, and unto all the elders of Israel.... When all Israel is come to appear before the LORD thy God in the place which he shall choose, thou shalt read this law before all Israel in their hearing. Gather the people together, men, and women, and children, and thy stranger that is within thy gates, that they may hear, and that they may learn, and fear the LORD your God, and observe to do all the words of this law: And that their children, which have not known any thing, may hear, and learn to fear the LORD your God, as long as ye live in the land whither ye go over Jordan to possess it. Nehemiah 8:2-3. And Ezra the priest brought the law before the congregation both of men and women, and all that could hear with understanding, upon the first day of the seventh month. And he read therein before the street that was before the water gate from the morning until midday, before the men and the women, and those that could understand; and the ears of all the people were attentive unto the book of the law. Nehemiah 9:3-5. And they stood up in their place, and read in the book of the law of the LORD their God one fourth part of the day; and another fourth part they confessed, and worshipped the LORD their God. Then stood up upon the stairs, of the Levites, Jeshua, and Bani, etc. and cried with a loud voice unto the LORD their God. Then the Levites, Jeshua, and Kadmiel, etc. said, Stand up and bless the LORD your God for ever and ever: and blessed be thy glorious name, which is exalted above all blessing and praise.*
> ...



Thomas Ridgeley explains further (_Commentary on the Larger Catechism_):



> The only thing in this Answer which needs explanation is the clause, 'All are not to be permitted to read the word publicly to the congregation.' We are not to suppose that there is an order of men whom Christ has appointed to be readers in the church, distinct from ministers. But the meaning of the expression may be, that all are not to read the word of God together, in a public assembly, with a loud voice; for to do so would tend rather to confusion than to edification. Nor ought any to be appointed to read, but such as are grave, pious, and able to read distinctly, for the edification of others. And who is so fit for this work, as the minister whose office is, not only to read the scripture, but to explain it in the ordinary course of his ministry?


----------



## turmeric (Oct 5, 2005)

Psalm 136 is meant, I believe, to be sung responsively.


----------



## Saiph (Oct 5, 2005)

> Nehemiah 9:3-5. And they stood up in their place, and read in the book of the law of the LORD their God one fourth part of the day; and another fourth part they confessed, and worshipped the LORD their God. Then stood up upon the stairs, of the Levites, Jeshua, and Bani, etc. and cried with a loud voice unto the LORD their God. Then the Levites, Jeshua, and Kadmiel, etc. said, Stand up and bless the LORD your God for ever and ever: and blessed be thy glorious name, which is exalted above all blessing and praise.



Quoted from WCF above.




> And they stood up (i.e., remained standing) in their place (comp. Neh_8:7), and read in the book of the law of the Lord their God, i.e., listened to the reading of the law, a fourth part of the day (about three hours), and a fourth part (the next three hours) they confessed (made a confession of their sins), and worshipped the Lord their God. This confession and worship is more nearly described vv. 4-37.



WORSHIP there is shaw-khaw'
A primitive root; to depress, that is, prostrate (especially reflexively in homage to royalty or God): - bow (self) down, crouch, fall down (flat), humbly beseech, do (make) obeisance, do reverence, make to stoop, worship.


Interesting that it says they confessed and worshipped and listened and cried unto God.

Is worship a distinct element of that example, or the sum of it's parts ? ?

*
Also, is any church that does not hear scripture read for a 4th of the day and then hearing the priest confess and worship another 4th part of the day violating the RPW ? ?
*

*
And, how are passages like this interpreted in light of the priesthood of all believers ? ?*

Worship on the Lord's Day is not explicitly commanded over the Sabbath is it ? ? Is N.T. example enough ?


----------



## Saiph (Oct 5, 2005)

This RPW brings up more questions than it answers for me.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Psalm 136 is meant, I believe, to be sung responsively.



There is nothing in the text to indicate this. Rather, I think the Bible teaches us to all sing together (ie., congregational singing) which was a hallmark of Reformed worship.


----------



## Saiph (Oct 5, 2005)

If RPW is defined as doing only what God commands, and not adding to what God commands, and not doing what God has not commanded, then who can do that ? 

I am being serious. If a church violates the RPW in even the smallest measure, then does that mean their worship corporately is idolatry and strange fire ? ? ?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> Interesting that it says they confessed and worshipped and listened and cried unto God.
> 
> Is worship a distinct element of that example, or the sum of it's parts ? ?



I would say, the sum of its parts.



> *
> Also, is any church that does not hear scripture read for a 4th of the day and then hearing the priest confess and worship another 4th part of the day violating the RPW ? ?
> *



I think the length of a worship service is a circumstance, not an element, of worship, meaning that it is up to the discretion of the session how long the worship service lasts.



> *
> And, how are passages like this interpreted in light of the priesthood of all believers ? ?*



The priesthood of believers means that any person can worship God directly rather than through a human priest. It does not mean that there are no offices in the church to which are given the responsibility for leading the worship service.



> Worship on the Lord's Day is not explicitly commanded over the Sabbath is it ? ? Is N.T. example enough ?



There is a hermeneutical principle called "good and necessary consequence" (see WCF, Chap. 1):



> VI. The whole counsel of God concerning all things necessary for His own glory, man's salvation, faith and life, is either expressly set down in Scripture, or by good and necessary consequence may be deduced from Scripture: unto which nothing at any time is to be added, whether by new revelations of the Spirit, or traditions of men.



We have examples in the NT of the apostles assembling the church on the first day of the week, later referred to as the "Lord's Day." The change of the Sabbath from the 7th to the 1st day of the week is a matter which has been dealt with on numerous other threads and there is a section on the Puritan's Mind website which addresses this as well.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> Also, is there not a biblical example of responsive reading Andrew ? ?



See this thread.



> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> I would also point out that both Calvin and Knox (the initial strong proponents of the RPW) both included the Apostles' Creed in their orders of worship.



See this thread.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> If RPW is defined as doing only what God commands, and not adding to what God commands, and not doing what God has not commanded, then who can do that ?
> 
> I am being serious. If a church violates the RPW in even the smallest measure, then does that mean their worship corporately is idolatry and strange fire ? ? ?



The RPW is truly the simplest form of worship. By limiting our worship to only that which God has commanded, the Puritans engaged in the most simplistic, and yet the most spiritual, worship. God has told us not to add to or take away from his ordinances of worship.

WCF, Chap. 21:



> But the acceptable way of worshipping the true God is instituted by Himself, and so limited by His own revealed will, that He may not be worshipped according to the imaginations and devices of men, or the suggestions of Satan, under any visible representation, or any other way not prescribed in the holy Scripture.[2]
> 
> [2] DEU 12:32 What thing soever I command you, observe to do it: thou shalt not add thereto, nor diminish from it. MAT 15:9 But in vain they do worship me, teaching for doctrines the commandments of men. ACT 17:25 Neither is worshipped with men's hands, as though he needed any thing, seeing he giveth to all life, and breath, and all things. MAT 4:9 And saith unto him, All these things will I give thee, if thou wilt fall down and worship me. 10 Then saith Jesus unto him, Get thee hence, Satan: for it is written, Thou shalt worship the Lord thy God, and him only shalt thou serve. (see also DEU 15:-19) EXO 20:4 Thou shalt not make unto thee any graven image, or any likeness of any thing that is in heaven above, or that is in the earth beneath, or that is in the water under the earth: 5 Thou shalt not bow down thyself to them, nor serve them: for I the Lord thy God am a jealous God, visiting the iniquity of the fathers upon the children unto the third and fourth generation of them that hate me; 6 And shewing mercy unto thousands of them that love me, and keep my commandments.



This is contrasted with the Biblical prohibitions against worshipping God in an extra-Biblical manner:

But in vain they do worship me, teaching for doctrines the commandments of men. (Matt. 15.9)

Which things have indeed a shew of wisdom in will worship, and humility, and neglecting of the body; not in any honour to the satisfying of the flesh. (Col. 2.23)

At the same time, it is not only the form of worship that God is concerned with. He is concerned with matters of the heart. We must worship him in spirit and in truth. And yet, I acknowledge with great sorrow, that there is no one who worships God purely without sin. If we are distracted, insincere, holding a grudge against someone or otherwise hindered in our communion with God, our worship is in violation of the first table of the Decalogue. That said, God is merciful to accept our worship through the Mediator, Jesus Christ. The Spirit helps us in our infirmities of worship (Rom. 8.26). But this is not license to add to or take away from God's prescribed ordinances of worship, but rather a gracious reminder that God calls us to obedience and helps us in our weakness.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 5, 2005)

The liturgy at my church is normally:

- Call to Worship
- Psalm
- Prayer
- Scripture Meditation
- Psalm
- Tithe / Psalm
- Prayer
- Sermon
- Psalm
- Blessing
- Benediction


----------



## Saiph (Oct 5, 2005)

Jeff, thank you for those threads.

Interesting note here:

Rev. 7:10ff, which says this about the innumerable multide and others: "And they cried out in a loud voice: 'Salvation belongs to our God, who sits on the throne, and to the Lamb.' All the angels were standing around the throne and around the elders and the four living creatures. They fell down on their faces before the throne and worshiped God, saying: 'Amen!' Praise and glory and wisdom and thanks and honor and power and strength be to our God for ever and ever. Amen!" 


That makes me think. Shouldn't we take all RPW ideas from the Apocalyse anyway, since ALL WORSHIP IN HEAVEN must be perfect ? ? ?

So if anything we do in our corporate worship, can be found as acceptable in the book of Revelation, then it must follow that "good and necessary consequence" (see WCF, Chap. 1).

Am I wrong here ?


----------



## Saiph (Oct 5, 2005)

> At the same time, it is not only the form of worship that God is concerned with. He is concerned with matters of the heart. We must worship him in spirit and in truth. And yet, I acknowledge with great sorrow, that there is no one who worships God purely without sin. If we are distracted, insincere, holding a grudge against someone or otherwise hindered in our communion with God, our worship is in violation of the first table of the Decalogue. That said, God is merciful to accept our worship through the Mediator, Jesus Christ. The Spirit helps us in our infirmities of worship (Rom. 8.26). But this is not license to add to or take away from God's prescribed ordinances of worship, but rather a gracious reminder that God calls us to obedience and helps us in our weakness.



Definitely agree here. I am focusing on the externals for now though. . .regarding RPW that is.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> Jeff, thank you for those threads.
> 
> Interesting note here:
> ...



You think the purpose of Revelation is to give an outline of how worship is done in "heaven"?


----------



## Saiph (Oct 6, 2005)

> You think the purpose of Revelation is to give an outline of how worship is done in "heaven"?



I did not say that. 

I do not think the purpose of any book of scripture can be reduced to any single category or telos.


But it does reveal worship in heaven does it not ? ?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 6, 2005)

I don't think so, no.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by pastorway_
> ...




Guys, doesn't the structure of this sentence in Greek suggest that "the fellowship" is _defined_ as "the breaking of bread" and "the prayers"? It is my understanding that the second half of this verse forms an appositive, defining the term "the fellowship".

If "fellowship" here is defined as "communion and prayer", then wouldn't every worship service containing communion and prayer thereby contain fellowship?

Please let me know if I am missing something in the Greek syntax here.


----------



## Scott (Oct 6, 2005)

Mark:

I would recommend reading a couple of short articles by Jack Kineer, an OPC minister. I think you will appreciate the depth of his theology of worship which extends beyond simple arguments about the elements. You can find his articles on worship here. Read the articles "Worship is More than a List" and "Worship According to the Word." The latter constructs a suggested order (not that it is the only one).

Scott


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 6, 2005)

Also read Jeremiah Burroughs' _Gospel Worship_.


----------



## Scott (Oct 6, 2005)

"You think the purpose of Revelation is to give an outline of how worship is done in "heaven"?"

"A" purpose of Revelation is to teach all creation how to worship God.


----------



## Scott (Oct 6, 2005)

"The order is adiaphora."

I agree that there is no fixed form of worship and that we have allot of flexibility. 

I would just add that order, while being not fixed, it very important. Reformed theology has allot of depth in using our discretion to maximize the meaning and purpose of worship. Dutch reformed worship is a good example of this. See, for example, The Beauty of Reformed Liturgy. The order conveys quite allot of meaning about what is going on (is it a dialogue b/t God and man, is it mainly horizontal - men teaching men, or something else). You see the view of dialogue expressly reflected in places like the OPC worship directory.

Good article by Kinneer (OPC) is Worship is More than a List.

Scott


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> "You think the purpose of Revelation is to give an outline of how worship is done in "heaven"?"
> 
> "A" purpose of Revelation is to teach all creation how to worship God.



I'm not sure I can agree with that, at least not in the way I think you mean it.

*Rev 1:1 The revelation of Jesus Christ, which God gave him to show to his servants the things that must soon take place.*


----------



## Scott (Oct 6, 2005)

Well, remember, we are now seated in the heavenlies. Also, all that worship going on is not simple background for prophecies of the future. Scriptures have many uses an applications.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 6, 2005)

Mine goes something like this:

Singing

Reading of Scripture

Preaching

Prayer

Administration of the Sacraments (as applicable)

Giving of tithes/offerings

Moving exhortation on the Second Amendment.


----------



## Saiph (Oct 6, 2005)

I do not mean to be esoteric here, and I say this in all sincerity.
If I follow RPW as much as possible, where does it stop, and personal freedom pick up. For instance, what clothes should I wear to church, and what color should they be ? Should we kneel, bow, stand, sit or lie prostrate when we pray ? Should there be musical instruments ? If so should they be restricted to the trumpet, sackbut and lyre ? 

Where is the balance between freestyle chaos and rigid formalism?

I will look into the articles you guys posted.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Mine goes something like this:
> 
> Singing
> ...



Jacob, you might then have appreciated the Montana country church I attended occasionally (even though I wasn't yet converted). 

It more or less followed your order, except that instead of exhortation on the Second Amendment, the service was followed by a potluck and then target practice in the field behind the church.

Vic


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 6, 2005)

We've adopted Westminster's Outline:

Announcements
*CALL TO WORSHIP
THE PSALTER
THE INVOCATION AND PRAYER OF PRAISE
THE SCRIPTURE READING
THE PSALTER
THE CONFESSION OF SIN
ABSOLUTION
THE COLLECTION
THE PRAYER OF INTERCESSION & ILLUMINATION
THE PREACHING OF THE WORD:
THE PRAYER OF THANKSGIVING & CONSECRATION
THE LORD´S SUPPER
THE PSALTER
*THE BLESSING

*=begins and ends worship


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> I do not mean to be esoteric here, and I say this in all sincerity.
> If I follow RPW as much as possible, where does it stop, and personal freedom pick up. For instance, what clothes should I wear to church, and what color should they be ? Should we kneel, bow, stand, sit or lie prostrate when we pray ? Should there be musical instruments ? If so should they be restricted to the trumpet, sackbut and lyre ?
> 
> ...



You have to distinguish between the elements of worship (which are regulated by Scripture) and circumstances of worship (which are not). Elements are such as singing of praise, sacraments, prayer, the word, etc. Circumstances are things such as pews, lighting, meeting time/location, etc.


----------



## Saiph (Oct 6, 2005)

> You have to distinguish between the elements of worship (which are regulated by Scripture) and circumstances of worship (which are not). Elements are such as singing of praise, sacraments, prayer, the word, etc. Circumstances are things such as pews, lighting, meeting time/location, etc.



How does one determine that ?

And what does that distinction look like in light of worshipping in Spirit and truth?

I suppose if I stick to the liturgy I first posted then I will be safe, except for the question on responsive reading.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> We've adopted Westminster's Outline:
> 
> Announcements
> ...



Matt,

Could you clarify a few things for me about the RPCGA order of worship?

1. By "Westminster" are you saying that your order is in accord with the Westminster Directory of Public Worship?

2. What is meant specifically by "absolution"?

3. Who is speaking during the "confession of sin" and what is being said?

4. I gather that a collection of money is taken during the service as a specific and separate element of the order of worship -- how does that comport with the RPCGA's book of church order which states "If a collection for the poor is taken, let it be so ordered that no part of the public worship be thereby hindered" and the WCF chapter XXI, which does not list collection of money as an element of worship?

5. Does your church celebrate the Lord's Supper every week?

6. Do you have a particular approach to which elements the congregations stands or sits for?

Just wondering -- thanks!

[Edited on 10-6-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Oct 6, 2005)

May I expose my ignorance and ask someone to please explain what RWP and EP stand for?

I assume, public worship of some sort (perhaps "Reformed Public Worship?).

Cheers


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> May I expose my ignorance and ask someone to please explain what RWP and EP stand for?
> 
> I assume, public worship of some sort (perhaps "Reformed Public Worship?).
> ...



RPW - Regulative Principle of Worship

EP - Exclusive Psalmody


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Oct 6, 2005)

Ah, I see, thanks Jeff.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 6, 2005)

> Matt,
> 
> Could you clarify a few things for me about the RPCGA order of worship?
> 
> 1. By "Westminster" are you saying that your order is in accord with the Westminster Directory of Public Worship?



Following the basic outline of the WDPW - yes.



> 2. What is meant specifically by "absolution"?



The announcement, after the reading of the confession of sin, that those who profess faith in Christ can be assured of the forgiveness of sin. 



> 3. Who is speaking during the "confession of sin" and what is being said?



Basically it outline Knox's confession of sin, or a part of scripture that seeks forgiveness. It is read by the congregation and the minster.



> 4. I gather that a collection of money is taken during the service as a specific and separate element of the order of worship -- how does that comport with the RPCGA's book of church order which states "If a collection for the poor is taken, let it be so ordered that no part of the public worship be thereby hindered" and the WCF chapter XXI, which does not list collection of money as an element of worship?



Not alms. This is the tithe and offering.



> 5. Does your church celebrate the Lord's Supper every week?



Yes. With small churches this is very easily done weekly.



> 6. Do you have a particular approach to which elements the congregations stands or sits for?



They stand to sing.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks, Matt. I appreciate the clarification. 

Our church uses the 1645 Westminster DPW but our order of worship does not include tithes or the Genevan liturgical elements that you mentioned.


----------

